# WSC Monthly (audio featuring Bob Godfrey)



## R. Scott Clark (Oct 3, 2006)

2007 Faculty Conference: The Law of God and the Christian
Join us for a two-day conference Friday and Saturday, January 12-13, 2007! Members of WSC's faculty will address "The Law and the Sabbath," "The Law and Matthew 5:17," "The Law and Pastoral Ministry," and much more!

For more information and to register, click here.





The WSA presents Dr. Cornelis Venema
On October 12 and 13, the Westminster Student Association brings Dr. Cornelis Venema, President of Mid-America Reformed Seminary to campus.
Read more 






Geneva's Byron Curtis to speak at WSC
On October 24 and 25, WSC will host Dr. Byron Curtis, Associate Professor of Biblical Studies at Geneva College.
Read more 






Preaching Christ: Alumni Sermons
Each month, WSC's website features a sermon by one of our alumni. October's Preaching Christ features alumnus David Lee, a pastor in San Jose, California.
Read this month's Preaching Christ Alumni Sermon. 






WSC Writings
Get a taste of our faculty's writing! Each month a new article is featured. Read this month's article.






Free Audio Download
Listen to this month's featured audio, Dr. W. Robert Godfrey's address at opening convocation on August 31, 2006: "God's Pure Word." Listen now.

rsc

[Edited on 10-3-2006 by R. Scott Clark]

[Edited on 10-3-2006 by R. Scott Clark]


----------

